# Kindergarten level music theory test that relates to guitar?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am trying to determine if my knowledge of music theory is as terrible and totally mixed up as I suspect.

Does anyone know of a sample of a *kindergarten level* music theory test that relates to guitar? 

I'd like to read what is expected of students at that level. If no sample test is available, possible the guitar teachers here could offer some questions that would be on a basic level test.

Thanks very much.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Kindergarten would likely deal only with the major scale (probably only in C), quarter notes, half notes, 4/4 time....things like that. My earliest memory of music lessons was grade 4 or 5 recorder and that's more or less what we covered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Try this one Dave.
Google is your friend.
http://www.helpteaching.com/questions/Music_Theory/Kindergarten


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Try this one Dave.
> Google is your friend.
> http://www.helpteaching.com/questions/Music_Theory/Kindergarten


I was using the term Kindergarten as a descriptor and for fun...not realizing that it would actually be possible to find.

As I suspected, my music theory knowledge is extremely disjointed with a dismal foundation.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Try this one Dave.
> Google is your friend.
> http://www.helpteaching.com/questions/Music_Theory/Kindergarten


I failed


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Pick up a copy of Mel Bay book 1 if that don't kill you nothing will.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave, FYI, the lack of musical knowledge has never stopped anyone from playing guitar. Look all around you!%h(*&


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

This would make a great TV show for musicians. "So, you think your smarter than a kindergarten student"


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but here's some online musical tests (games)... http://www.8notes.com/games/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gimper said:


> Not exactly what you're looking for, but here's some online musical tests (games)... http://www.8notes.com/games/


Many thanks. I tried a few and had fun. 
The auditory ones are extremely difficult!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I passed the Kindergarden level! Yeah me! LMAO!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've always wondered if guitarists like Page, Clapton, Gilmour, Lifeson etc actually learned theory, or if they just play what sounds right to them. IIRC, I heard Clapton has never had a lesson in his life. He just has good ears.


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Pick up a copy of Mel Bay book 1 if that don't kill you nothing will.


I bought a guitar instruction book at a second hand store called "Alfreds Basic Guitar Method 1" by Alfred d Auberg.

The inside of the cover had a guy in a suit displaying three different methods of how to hold this dark blue guitar.

The inside of the back cover however, had all the major and minor keys listed with all the primary, secondary and alternate chords.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)




----------

